# Any Cat Shows in Nottingham/East Midlands?



## pinkfluffyballs

Never been to one before, would like to check one out 

Just an all-round show would be great, my cat isn't a pedigree or anything.


----------



## Steverags

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Never been to one before, would like to check one out
> 
> Just an all-round show would be great, my cat isn't a pedigree or anything.


Best place too look for GCCF shows is here Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## rcmadd

notts and derby show was in january... there is one in birmingham in couple of weeks.. and there is one in april in sheffield... but thats a small one so possably full by now.. one comming soon at doncaster dome...

best to go have a look at a show first to see whats involved.. have a chat to owners and judges..(when they finished).

and do check out gccf website... it tell you all up-comming gccf shows.


----------



## Donskie

The Semi Long Hair Cat Association show is on 19th March in Birmingham, Northern Birman Cat Club show is 16th April in Sheffield. Humberside and Lincolnshire cat clubs are holding a joint show on 9th July at The Dome in Doncaster, hope this helps, but do check out the GCCF website too.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs

Brill thanks guys


----------

